# L2201DT Clutch



## rolandwb (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a L2201DT, Any help, the clutch appears to work fine whilst driving through all gears but once the P.T.O is running you cannot change gear or infact stop. Pressing the clutch down you cannot take out of gear or disinguage the pto, i'm assuming that the clutch needs replacing, any other thoughts, I'm in France by the way so finding the part may also be a prob, have not done this before or split the unit so any advise would be appreciated. Cannot find manual either, have found parts list.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sound and behaves like the 2 stage clutch is stuck or siezed up. You will very likely have to split the tractor and have a look at the clutch to see what is going on. 

Hopefully some others will jump in with some more informed ideas. I don't have any experience with this particular tractor.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

The L2201 is a nice tractor and simple to work on.

We had a stuck clutch on the very same model, split the tractor and replaced the disk, T/O bearing and Pressure plate in less than 5 hours.

The L2201 (grey market) is mechanically identical to the L245 domestic model here in the U.S.

Good luck, 

SHARTEL


----------



## rolandwb (Nov 5, 2009)

Its been a while but thanks for the advise. 
I have split tractor replaced clutch plate and pressure plate, did look fine but changed anyway.
Still getting grinding of gears and if using attachment i.e mower deck you cannot even disengage the gears. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chevyman003 (Apr 16, 2011)

*its youre throw-out bearing*

alot ogf times things have to be replace,in my thoughts it would be the thro-out bearing that needs to be replaced...........................................................................................................................................................................


rolandwb said:


> I have a L2201DT, Any help, the clutch appears to work fine whilst driving through all gears but once the P.T.O is running you cannot change gear or infact stop. Pressing the clutch down you cannot take out of gear or disinguage the pto, i'm assuming that the clutch needs replacing, any other thoughts, I'm in France by the way so finding the part may also be a prob, have not done this before or split the unit so any advise would be appreciated. Cannot find manual either, have found parts list.


----------

